# Shooting games?



## goodshepherd (Nov 20, 2008)

I run an Archery Youth Group and was wondering what kind of archery related games/activities you folks like to liven up the typical shooting day. 

I was thinking of taping some balloons (possibly filled with glitter or similar) to a target, shooting at wiffle balls scattered in a field.... You know something to break up the boredom!



Give me some ideas of things you'd like to do!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Set up a 3-D course if you have some woods you can use. You all could set it up one day and then shoot it when ever you want. Compotitions are always good. Hope that helps.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If they're jsut starting, the accuracy will be more along the lines of a game of darts than a real bow. My dad has an old dart board on the back that has a baseball game on it- which when we were younger, was alot of fun. You could make a larger version of it and put it on a target butt. I'll get a picture if you want one. 

You could also just make targets of aliens or monsters or something out of carboard. Nothing's mroe fun than shooting an arrow through imaginary spave-invaders, no matter how old you are.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Put money in the bolloons and let them keep the money that is in the balloon of witch they shot. not like 10 dollars but just like 50 cents to like 2 bucks.


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

goodshepherd said:


> I run an Archery Youth Group and was wondering what kind of archery related games/activities you folks like to liven up the typical shooting day.
> 
> I was thinking of taping some balloons (possibly filled with glitter or similar) to a target, shooting at wiffle balls scattered in a field.... You know something to break up the boredom!
> 
> ...


i know a little thing my one coatch perosn dose it sping pong balls hanging from an old arrow, but what about theam shooting, like instead of targets do a holiday, i know when my club dose that the littler kids like it, i personaly dont care, but run it like 3d in a way like i know for halloween, we had on wixh was a wolf mask and you got more for hiing an eye or mouth, and then there was on with little spiders, i dunno, jsut sayin


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

kegan said:


> Nothing's mroe fun than shooting an arrow through imaginary spave-invaders, no matter how old you are.


or ur little sisters dora the explorer stickers:devil: :darkbeer:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

we do balloons pretty often, sometimes we put up some stuffed animals, and for the more accurate shooters, we have one guy who drilled a hole in the nock of an old arrow and stuck a golf tee in there. we just stick the arrow into the butt and put a ping pong ball on the golf tee. or we'll call our own shots, stuff like that. we used to have a string and pulley system that we hung balloons from and they would move across the range and back. it's kinda in a state of "broke" right now, though :sad:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ya at the newyears shoot in alabama, we take a shopvac and face it upwards. then put a pingpong ball in the air stream and the vacum effect on the other side keeps it up. o u have to put it on the blow not the suck


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

hangin ping pong balls from an old arrow is always fun, you could also do it where, the person who hits the ball first, gets a prize of some sort.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Shooting long range is fun- like 60+ yards, it's fun to watch your arrow arch up and fall back to the target. Candles are fun too, you have to hit the wick to put it out though, not the flame. This is all assuming your not teaching a beginners class... If you are, then ballons are probably the best, or a close swinging target.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

bowhunter502 said:


> Shooting long range is fun- like 60+ yards,


what are you talking about? shooting long range is normal everyday stuff (at least in the summer :smow. try a FITA shoot sometime. 90 meters is fun. 60 yards is nothin'.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> what are you talking about? shooting long range is normal everyday stuff (at least in the summer :smow. try a FITA shoot sometime. 90 meters is fun. 60 yards is nothin'.


yeah i got my sure-loc sighted in up to 90 when i go to the local archery shops they have misc arrows in a bin for $1 and $2 i usally buy a half dozen of random arrows just too take dumb shots like when my dad says i bet you cant hit that from here and its like a 150yd shot i just aim high its fun if you just wanna do that just buy some cheap arrows like that


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Since it's so close to christmas I got a bunch of cheap plactic Christmas balls and my groups have been having a blast smashing them just make sure they don't cut themselves


----------



## Luchnik (Aug 12, 2008)

*a great question goodshepherd asked*

a headache of every archery teacher I guess 
Fully agree to those who advise to use non-conventional targets. We shoot at balloons, different fruit, sweets, swinging targets in the form of bats, at knights in armour. Makes fantastic difference! 
As for the games, this depends on the age of your pupils and things you try to teach them. What age are your kids? I hope I'll be able to tell you something more definite when you provide the details.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

I didnt feel lyk reading thru all these, so if someones alrdy saidd this, im sry!
But take a white dot (size depending on accuratness of ur shooters) and place it anywhere on the taget. Then have a person step up and see how many tries it takess em to hit it. Then the nxt person and soo on. U scoree it lyk golf, lowest scoree winss!


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

shooting ping pong balls hanging by a string it's a lot of fun at every distance


----------



## goodshepherd (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, folks. Kids (ages 08 through 43) had a great time shooting up stuffed animals on strings. I personally took out Barney w/ a broadhead at the end of the day, just to make sure he was really DEAD.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Shooting long range is fun- like 60+ yards, it's fun to watch your arrow arch up and fall back to the target. Candles are fun too, you have to hit the wick to put it out though, not the flame. This is all assuming your not teaching a beginners class... If you are, then ballons are probably the best, or a close swinging target.


that's when fobs come in handy lol.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

goodshepherd said:


> Thanks for the ideas, folks. Kids (ages 08 through 43) had a great time shooting up stuffed animals on strings. I personally took out Barney w/ a broadhead at the end of the day, just to make sure he was really DEAD.


I gotta ask... how did he taste roasted?


----------

